# Johnson Work horse model 10 loader help



## dkosh77 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think I have a Johnson Work horse model 10 loader
Can someone confirm?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure looks like one!


----------



## dkosh77 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks yeah it looks the same. Do you know where I can get a manual?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure if there is a manual, perhaps there is an owners manual for mounting it and such.
Perhaps this will help. 
http://www.wfmachines.com/info/
go to the allied vendors drop down list and select "Johnson"

or this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Johnson-10-...038176?hash=item3606e70820:g:Z2gAAOSwtKJXHmM2


----------



## dkosh77 (Feb 18, 2013)

Do you know the difference between the model 10 and the model 10 tc?

Besides the single dump cylinder vs double?


----------



## TruTacJak (May 9, 2018)

I cannot post the link as I am new and you are the reason I registered but now they tell me I can't do what I came here to do!!! If you go to wfmachines.c_m/johnson/ you will find several original manual pictures of the various Model 10 versions. please forgive me site but this is the reason I signed up here.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum trutacjak! This is to prevent spammers (usually overseas) from spamming us. Just saw that you're from Michigan. Just now PMed you with my email. Please send me the link again to my email and I'll fix that for you in your post. Chris


----------

